# sunday 8-28, manatee gopro vid



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

not much on the fish side except ladyfish and a few other things on the topwwater this morning, did however get my first tarpon bite in a kayak, jumped him one time and threw the hook. but what made the day was these manatees. enjoy the video. i wish the visibility woulda been better.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/manatees-pensacola-96351/


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

did get my first monster cuda in a yak


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Sea Beef!!!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

That is so cool! Was that by Big Lagoon? I've been out there a couple times this last week. What's the deal with the responses on the general discussion forum?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

very close to big lagoon, by trout point. and i dont know wilbur haha oh well. I just really enjoyed the experience and thought i would share


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> very close to big lagoon, by trout point. and i dont know wilbur haha oh well. I just really enjoyed the experience and thought i would share


thats cool josh thats my neck of the woods!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I've woken up next to a manatee with quite a hangover. Glad theres no video of that. Lol. Don't tell FWC!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I've woken up next to a manatee with quite a hangover. Glad theres no video of that. Lol. Don't tell FWC!



lol! nice. yeah its aggravating reading the replies of some of those folks. very cool video, a rare sight for sure being so close and all.


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

That video was awesome man! Thx for sharing it!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool video josh - thanks for sharing. Don't let that cuda bite your leg off.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video Josh !!!!!!!! Thanks for posting :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Great Video!!!


----------

